# printer in error state



## TorontoMac (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello and thanks for your help!

OS: Windows 10
Printer: hp laser jet p1005
Problem: my printer stopped responding to print commands. When I try to print, a window pops up saying "hp p1005 is in error state"
Tried: 
- to think of what might have caused this. No idea! Not having any other issues with my computer. Have been printing fine since installing windows 10
- printing many different file types including pdf 
- turning computer off and on
- turning printer off and on
- using hp automated assistant (couldn't access it: see screenshot attachment)

Thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here on the HP forums
give the following a try



> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Printer-All-in-One-Install-Setup/LaserJet-P1005/td-p/4039222
> Turn the printer off, disconnect the USB cable from the printer, disconnect the power cable from the printer and the wall outlet. Wait 30 seconds to clear out the printer's memory. Connect the printer directly to a wall outlet.
> 
> Have the paper loaded in the tray.
> ...


----------



## TorontoMac (Nov 18, 2015)

Wayne,

Thank you for your suggestion. Yes, the test page does print. Any suggestions for what next?

Sara


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

uninstall and then re-install the full printer driver


----------



## TorontoMac (Nov 18, 2015)

Problem solved! Sorry, I can't say for sure what did it. I did all the things suggested then late one night was trying other things and after turning the computer off and on again, it started working. Maybe it was the reinstallation of printer driver but I cant say for sure because it didn't work immedicately after reinstallation.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know - glad its all working now


----------

